# Everything worked!!!!!



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 28, 2009)

We went back to blackshear last night, and much to our surprise everything worked.   We just have to find the fish. The water was all muddied up, I guess from all the boats and jet skies. We only shot three fish, didn't really see very many more either. 

We've ben shootin the Piranha long barbed points, last night I shot a decent size gar and he pulled off because the barbs bent together. Ya'll ever have that prob with  these points?


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Jun 28, 2009)

I shoot stinger and interlock. Never have many fish pul off. just the stinger barbs break off sometime. But they shoot straight


----------



## sleeze (Jun 29, 2009)

Breaknwings, what kinda boat you using? You got it rigged up? genny, etc........

I bowfish blackshear, we need to get together and shoot some fish.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 29, 2009)

Its a older boat, But yeah we got a genny and everything. So far it works good. Like I said we just gotta find the fish. Heck yeah man just say WHEN!!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 29, 2009)

Here she is. She's older but man she gets the job done. We can shoot three easily.  We used the trollin motor this past time but sometimes I just use the motor, its a 20 horse. 

Once again its not best or prettiest, but she'll go just about where ever i want her to go.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jun 30, 2009)

nice bowfishing rig


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks


----------



## farm7729 (Jul 1, 2009)

That boat pretty stable as far as standing up and jumping around for those fish? Im looking into gettting a boat and setting it up for bowfishing.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 1, 2009)

Well its not  as stable as some of the big boats, but it does hold three guys pretty stable. I can shoot two off the front deck. Not to mention it'll go where the big boys cant!!!!


----------



## GAX (Jul 2, 2009)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> We went back to blackshear last night, and much to our surprise everything worked.   We just have to find the fish. The water was all muddied up, I guess from all the boats and jet skies. We only shot three fish, didn't really see very many more either.
> 
> We've ben shootin the Piranha long barbed points, last night I shot a decent size gar and he pulled off because the barbs bent together. Ya'll ever have that prob with  these points?



Get ya some Muzzy points, and go where the grass is, off of the main body.. do a day of scouting, before you go out at night and shoot... They are there..


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 3, 2009)

we went back again last night (7-2-09)  we put in a campers haven thinkin the water would be clear up that way, NOT!!!!!!  its sucked, we didnt even draw the bow back!


----------



## Jrocket (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey Jess u know we dont have issues with our points maybe u should give us a call......

Congrats on all that working, that is one of the biggest hurdles toward getting to shoot fish


----------



## SULLI (Jul 7, 2009)

jrocket don't be giving away all the little secrets man ...gotta let him figure out something on his own


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 7, 2009)

I know where you live Sulli  When the day comes where I have  boat load of fish I know where to dump them!!!! I'll figure it out one day.


----------



## SULLI (Jul 8, 2009)

i know you will just keep after em


----------



## Jrocket (Jul 9, 2009)

Sulli no secrets were divulged in the process of making this post (at least none of ours)....just trying to help a struggling young bowfisherman along on his quest for the stinky fish...lol


----------



## Jrocket (Jul 9, 2009)

and you know ur right about this....he should have paid closer attention while he had his opportunity to see all when he got to ride with Team Gettin Deep


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 9, 2009)

I paid close attention jrocket!!! We actually have the same Genny. I know i should of went with the MUzzy tips but I figured I would'nt try to follow all the way in ya'lls foot steps!  Ya'll been lately?


----------



## KillingTime Jr. (Jul 10, 2009)

good luck amn. hope you get in them


----------



## SULLI (Jul 10, 2009)

your following the wrong step we dont shoot piranaha tip


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah i know!  Muzzy's will be the next tip leavin my boat.     Heard ya'll did pretty good A couple weekends ago Sulli.


----------



## SULLI (Jul 16, 2009)

not bad we missed all the good times due to rain they're gettin hard to find now.....there's a tourny at the savanaha river nextweekend in augusta yall should come it's the funnest shoot of the year


----------

